# Slim Gum



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I've just seen these advertised on tv... What utter bollox!!

The lady on the advert was unhappily eating celery then they say "there has to be an easier way" then booooom "SLIM GUM"

How are they able to market these and say they can burn fat naturally and are better then a deficit healthy diet!

Anybody used these pieces of sh!t

http://www.slimgum.co.uk/


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Hahaha have you seen the prices?!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

proper joke innit, dunno how they get away with it but people will believe this **** and buy it sadly........

more the fool them,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

These ladies are on them.....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I have not a fcuking clue mate, I suspect we will be bombarded by the likes of this sh1t for the next few months though!

Welcome back by the way!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

have a look at the nutrition tips, anyone would loose weight on that lol


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Check out the prices :laugh:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

R0B said:


> These ladies are on them.....
> 
> View attachment 71181


Just crazy conditioning and symtery from head to toe, lines every were and the depth is just amazing.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

its better than dnp i heard


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been supplementing with it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> Just crazy conditioning and symtery from head to toe, lines every were and the depth is just amazing.


That's what I thought! Lucky ladies


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.theactivechannel.com/player/SlimGumADVERT1


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fullhouse:2735847 said:


> http://www.theactivechannel.com/player/SlimGumADVERT1


That's the advert... Fully bollox

@greedyBen... Cheers mate


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha i seen this earlier as well made

Me smile lol x


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

It will rip you down to nothing.... beware....


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Fat lazy people love an easy answer. People expect to lose weight because they're on a diet. ' I don't need to exercise i've only had one cream cake for pudding instead of 3'

Silly bitch in the video everyone knows squirting salad cream in the trunk of celary makes it a delight.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Can somebody buy a pack and do a review.

Does it say when you should start to see results and how many chews you get before it looses its potency.

What's the half life of this sh!t


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

****ing £3 for a pack of gum! london prices!


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

let me guess la muscle?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

"May help weight management when combined with a healthy diet and regular exercise" (line on the box) or may not 

ingredients Green coffee bean extract, Green tea extract, vitamins B (thiamine and biotin), chromium and l-carnitine, dosage of each component very low compare to RDA (even if you eat 4 chewing gums as they recommend)

dont think that this actually works, ''may help'', ''could reduce the weight by 2.5 kg'' too much uncertainties by manufacturer 

checked what pubmed says about main ingredient Green coffee bean extract ''GCE can promote weight loss. However, several caveats exist. The size of the effect is small, and the clinical relevance of this effect is uncertain. More rigorous trials with longer duration are needed to assess the efficacy and safety of GCE as a weight loss supplement''. (source http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2943088/)


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

R0B said:


> These ladies are on them.....
> 
> View attachment 71181


Rob I've told you before stop putting pics up of my missus.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Look guys it must work because they wrote this about it"SlimGum is one of the most incredible products of this Century. " yes thats right not the hadron collider or the neutrinos that can travel faster than the speed of light,undermining one of the basic principles of modern physics, nor anything from apple. Quantom computing is mere rubbish when compaired to this gum.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> These ladies are on them.....
> 
> View attachment 71181


FIT


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Daym breda you recommend them to me this morning so i bought 20 whole boxes worth, 3 years supply pmsl


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I like your style breda, purposely got banned so he could haver the time to go to a "Slim gum" conference, come back as a masticating visionary with "The knowledge" and , diss the product and we all go and buy some..

Psychology and expert salesmanship at it's very best... :rockon:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Look whats just landed in my SPAM :lol:


----------



## Maggi070 (Jul 16, 2013)

i dunno where they get this slim gum crap from. i've been looking into green coffee extract too. This Doctor Oz seems to be saying good things about it in his study on his TV show. The case study done by him on his TV shown here *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0mqeq6EeJ8* seems to be pretty convincing. I may give it a try based on the results some of those women have seen in that video.

What do you guys think? b4 you start a dr oz onslaught, aren't the results convincing?

Maggy


----------

